# KE or anyone! Ke's 'stuffed capsicums'?



## marmalady (Aug 8, 2005)

Did a search and came up with nada - does anyone remember this one?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9210&highlight=capsicums

This might be it


----------



## marmalady (Aug 8, 2005)

Jenny! And to Kitchenelf for the post!


----------

